# Male 45 Just Retired and BORED certified.



## colegraham (May 21, 2013)

Hello, I am a seasoned off shore fisherman. Very skilled in boat launch and recovery. I am a generous fishing bud who loves to help cover expenses and clean up. I get as much joy seeing someone catch a fish as I do catching one myself. Easy going and laid back. Just being on the water makes me happy.
Thanks for any consideration. Cole 979-709-9977 Call or text.


----------

